# Cheaper alternative to Airport Express?



## Admark (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm kind of new to the world of wireless and networking. I've currently got a rather cheap Netgear router that I use with DSL. It works great, but we have now become a two-laptop family and will slowly stop using our desktop machine. Wireless printing now seems a necessity.

I'm thinking Airport Express would solve our problems. I just wonder if there's a cheaper (non-Apple?) alternative that would allow wireless printing. Like is there something I can add to my current Netgear router? Or should I just part with the $129 for AE and get on with life?

And another thing; if I do get AE, can I still use my Netgear router in some fashion, to extend the signal? Seems like I heard something about that.


----------



## gsahli (Jun 11, 2005)

Let me address the wireless printing part. Airport Extreme/Express offer an advantage that no other device can - you can use your USB printer driver to print through AEX, because the airport software redirects USB printer output to the AEX USB port. This isn't IP printing. Using any other print server does require IP printing. The main problem there is that nearly all non-postscript printer drivers on OS X bypass CUPS and are designed only for local connections. The non-postscript OEM drivers Can't do IP printing, so you have to use Gimp-Print or some other substitute CUPS driver. (Brother is an exception - thay have CUPS drivers)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Admark (Jun 11, 2005)

Terms I don't know: AEX, IP printing, CUPS, Gimp-Print . . . that's okay, you don't have to define them. I think I get the gist of your post: Yes, there may be other solutions for me, but they'll be a really big hassle. Is that right?


----------



## jh2112 (Jun 12, 2005)

I have both a netgear router (which connects me to the net wirelessly,) and an Airport Express (which I use for stand alone speakers, wireless printing and it does extend the wireless range.)
Just get one!!
So easy to set up, it's worth the cash. The wireless printing is a major plus too.
I have no cables attached to my powerbook, with all the functionality I could hope for.
Just remember to change the wireless channel of your netgear to 12 or it can cause issue with music playback!


----------



## gsahli (Jun 12, 2005)

Admark,
Ya, the short version is that Airport Extreme or Express are less hassle for Macs.

AEX - abbreviation for Airport Extreme/Express (not everyone uses this).

CUPS - the open source print control system used in OS X.

IP printing - Network printing that isn't printer sharing or Airport Express.


----------

